# Amazon flex in Everett MA



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

anyone here do flex in Everett,Ma? I just got approved and was wondering if I can get some feed back on how it is in Everett MA, my concern is getting along t of packages that go into Boston, since there's no parking and if u double park for a few minutes u will get a ticket.


----------

